# Which Pokemon ability best suits you?



## Togetic (May 6, 2010)

Discuss the question that has been asked in the title of this thread. I mean abilities as in things like 'Rock Head' and stuff, if that wasn't obvious enough already.

And its BEST SUITS YOU, not what you would like to have.

Me, I would probably have something like Download. Cause yeah. Meheheh.


----------



## Alxprit (May 6, 2010)

Interesting question. I guess I'd have to say Early Bird.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 6, 2010)

Sniper. Heh heh.


----------



## Shiva64 (May 6, 2010)

Insomnia. :v


----------



## Chopsuey (May 6, 2010)

ANGER POINT. 

...WROAR.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (May 6, 2010)

Hmm, Own Tempo, perhaps. Maybe Technician.


----------



## Peegeray (May 6, 2010)

definitely truant... lmao. the japanese name for it (lazy) would be more fitting though. :v


----------



## Coloursfall (May 6, 2010)

Tangled Feet, or Klutz x3;


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 7, 2010)

Perhaps Oblivious, that does sound quite like me. Or Simple! Yes, I am Simple. Or or or! Unaware! 

...Are we seeing the pattern yet?


----------



## Autumn (May 7, 2010)

Cute Charm.

Oblivious.

_Both at once._


----------



## Spoon (May 7, 2010)

Oblivious (I'm pretty unobservant), Truant (I'm too much of a procrastinator), or possibly Own Tempo (I keep at my own pace, however I get confused easily.) Or Keen Eye (I'm fairly good at finding things.)


----------



## Aisling (May 7, 2010)

Thick Fat
Simple
Anger Point
Reckless
Traunt or Stall


----------



## Not Meowth (May 7, 2010)

Truant. Procrastinating ft... eh, I'll finish that acronym later.

plus thick fat simple yadda yadda everyone beat me to that joke i hate you all


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 7, 2010)

Truant.

...all of the people I'm reffing for must _hate _meee


----------



## Tailsy (May 7, 2010)

Natural Cure!


----------



## Dannichu (May 7, 2010)

Alxprit said:


> Interesting question. I guess I'd have to say Early Bird.


Pretty much the opposite of this; Slow Start X3


----------



## ultraviolet (May 7, 2010)

Pickup, because I'm constantly colelcting junk. I hoard things. It's horrible.


----------



## Ymedron (May 7, 2010)

Self Pressure. <_<


----------



## Wargle (May 7, 2010)

Pickup
Truant
Oblivious (I have missed SO many potential relationships due to this ability!)
Slow Start
Cloud Nine (I'm always i my little world!)


----------



## Jolty (May 7, 2010)

Keen Eye :B

OR RIVALRY


----------



## Not Meowth (May 7, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Pretty much the opposite of this; Slow Start X3


Definitely Slow Start for me as well ^^"


----------



## spaekle (May 7, 2010)

Maybe swift swim, because I like to run around in the rain in summer. :v 

Also truant, klutz, slow start, wonder guard, etc.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 8, 2010)

Only for the reason that I almost never sleep, Insomnia. And when I think about it, Thick Fat. Perhaps Anger Point. Oh, and Dry Skin, Intimidate, Immunity (idon't get sick often), Own Tempo, and Reckless. (that's kind of a lot... sorry)


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 8, 2010)

Shiva64 said:


> Insomnia. :v


Damn I can't wait until I'm old enough to take medication for this kind of thing.


----------



## TealJolteon (May 9, 2010)

I'm going to say Volt Absorb.

Pretty much anything that I like to do to "recharge" after being tired, angry or sad involves electricity. (Video editing, synthesizer music, computers, etc...)

Of course that's sort of just me trying to get myself to have my favorite ability, but I think that fits.


----------



## @lex (May 10, 2010)

Quite possibly Simple. Because I tend to overreact to things.

Maybe some sort of opposite to Chlorophyll. Because I get sluggish in sunlight.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 12, 2010)

Most likely Dry Skin. I almost never drink enough water, and I hate heat and sun and love cold and rain.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 12, 2010)

Own Tempo. Ask around my class, and everyone will say I'm a ditzy little kid who goes off on her own tangents all the time.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (May 12, 2010)

Insomnia. :V But is anyone really surprised?

If that's too cliche, I'd say Technician. I'm always tinkering with small things, adore making under-used and under-powered and mis-understood things work, and otherwise always have my hands in some sort of twitchiness.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 12, 2010)

Technician.


----------



## Murkrow (May 12, 2010)

Insomnia - Because it's true also yay Murkrow!
Slow Start - Once I DO get to sleep I don't wake or stay very awake easily
Truant - Always procrastinating
Oblivious - To the point where the girl I like actually asked me out and I didn't realise it until about a year later


----------



## Elliekat (May 15, 2010)

Levitate Oblivious :P


----------



## Bombsii (May 15, 2010)

I'd say pressure & rivalry. They go hand-in-hand.


----------



## Jester (May 15, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGER POINT!

Kidding. Mmm...

Snow Veil/Ice Body. Living in montana has that effect on you.


----------



## Flora (May 15, 2010)

Oblivious: it takes me a while to get stuff.
Trace: My personality changes depending on the situation.
Adaptability: see above
Cute Charm: During the play I told everyone to shut up so I could introduce someone and apparently everyone thought I was adorable after that? I don't even know. i honestly don't think this fits but i put it up in case.


----------



## thunder (May 15, 2010)

In order from most to least

Angerpoint
Insomnia
No guard
Reckless
Pure power
Pressure


----------



## Superbird (May 15, 2010)

Probably either Guts (If I'm bent on revenge, I'm going to do something about it. Period.) or Own Tempo (Once I'm started on something, I don't easily stop.)


----------



## Magikarp (Jun 1, 2010)

pickup or insomnia


----------



## Enkoe (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm... Oblivious & Limber. And maybe Slow Start.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

Gluttony - i like to eat
Klutz - self-explanatory
No Guard - similar to klutz, anyone could beat the shit out of me
Truant - lazy as shitttttt
Unaware -self-explanatory


----------



## The Meme (Jun 27, 2010)

Probably Adaptability...


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jun 27, 2010)

Simple. "I'm no Superman"
Rock Head. If I hurt myself (By, like, ramming into someone, TakeDown style) then I'll just shrug it off.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 3, 2010)

Any of the following:

Ice Body (Cold has like, no effect on me)
Soundproof (I've been surrounded by LOUD music my entire life. I'm immune to noise)
Unaware (I'm just all-around absent minded :P)


----------



## Solid Rock (Jul 3, 2010)

*points to his Username*


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm...

I'm a pretty big guy (though not quite as much now that I stopped drinking Mountain Dew all the time)... so maybe Thick Fat? Except that I really hate hot weather, so not really resistant to heat... the resistant-to-cold part works, though (I wear shorts when it's in the lower-40s/upper-30s!)

Or Slow Start.  Not a morning person at all.  Unless I need to get up and go somewhere, I usually end up laying around for at least half an hour after my alarm goes off... sometimes even longer.



> Oblivious - To the point where the girl I like actually asked me out and I didn't realise it until about a year later


Or maybe this one... though this only happened to me once (and not just the "not realizing it" part, unfortunately...) and it didn't take quite _that_ long (about an hour, rather than a year... though it probably helped that the girl actually realized that I didn't know she was asking me out the first time and tried again.)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 7, 2010)

Truant...definitely Truant.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 7, 2010)

Insomnia. :\ And Mold Breaker. ... And Stall.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 7, 2010)

Definitely Insomnia. I stay up past midnight (sometimes into 3-4 a.m.) all the time.


----------



## Missile (Jul 7, 2010)

Insomnia: I can't fall alseep until around 4:00 AM or 4:30 AM. It's unhealthy. I need 8 hours of sleep,and sometimes I only get 3. Whatever.
Anticipation: I can't wait for [insert random thing here. Uh...B&W!]!
Download: ...
Heatproof: *Lives in Florida* Heat no bother me no morez. :3
Iron Fist: >:D 
Intimidate : >:D Mwahahaha...
Rivalry: Yup. Not so much on the internet,but in real life,they're are many bratty girls in my life. o.o
Cute Charm: No explaining.

That's all I can think of at the time. :3


----------



## Cinders (Jul 8, 2010)

Ice Body. It's a Michigan thing. I hate, hate heat, and can't stand the summer.

Maybe that's why I'm pretty much colorless.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 9, 2010)

Intimidate.  Either that, or Gluttony.


----------



## SoulFloatzel_Umbreon (Jul 12, 2010)

run away
early bird
rivalry
cute charm
swift swim


----------



## Kevin (Jul 18, 2010)

Levitate!

In all seriousness, though:

Soundproof
Klutz
Oblivious
Immunity


----------

